# Old fiberglass driftboat--project or flip?



## vtsteve (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been reading this forum on and off for several years. I live in southwestern VA, about an hour from the new river gorge. I fish the upper stretches of the new from a pontoon/cataraft. 

I recently came across a fiberglass driftboat that a friend/coworker had in his backyard. I got a steal of a deal on it, and don't know where to go from here. It took about an entire day to pull it out of the woods, get the trailer roadworthy, remove years of leafs/mud, drain water, and I start ripping out the indoor/outdoor carpet.

Does anyone know who may have manufactured this? I have yet to find a hull ID tag. The boat is 16' long, with a 48" wide floor. Oarlock to Oarlock is about 70". It is heavy, very heavy.

Any estimates on value?--now, and once I get it cleaned/painted. I'm worried it will draft in too much water for the areas I fish. I'm going to try to rig some simple seats/benches and test it out this week.


----------



## vtsteve (Oct 3, 2009)

Back of boat....


----------



## vtsteve (Oct 3, 2009)

Back of boat (pic didn't work first time)


----------



## vtsteve (Oct 3, 2009)

inside disassembled....needs a lot of sanding and more carpet removal


----------



## vtsteve (Oct 3, 2009)

Not going in order here, but here it is in the weeds before we brought it home and started disassembly.


----------



## HalJ (Apr 9, 2013)

*drift boat*

It's a shame someone left her out if the weeds like that....hell, there's $600 dollars worth of oars rotting away! It's a McKenzie style boat judging from the size and rocker. Beyond that, hard to tell who built her.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I have only handled a couple of drift boats and they didn't seem heavy to me. All subjective I suppose. I think once you get the crap out it may surprise you. A couple hundred pounds spread out over 16 feet might not draw too bad….obviously there is a ton of work yet to get there. 
As someone who doesn't like volatile chemicals and had to remove a significant amount of carpet glue recently. Besides brute force sanding with 60 grit ( not recommended on this project) I did use some Soy based glue remover that helped on some phases of the project. Good luck.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm with Carvedog with the chemicals. There is a chance the carpet was put down with a rubber based glue. In which case it may loosen with heat. Good luck with what hopefully may become a fun project. 


Jim


----------



## vtsteve (Oct 3, 2009)

A steam jenny wouldn't touch it.

I've read about several products, and may try some on a test area.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

The heat gun worked on some places on my project too. Not sure what the temp is on those or how hot you want to get fiberglass.


----------



## powderjester (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks like an old Lavro. I've removed old outdoor carpet like that. I used a heat gun and a scraper on my sawzall. They have them at Home Depot and other Home improvement stores. 
On another note if you wanna restore the gel coat on the outside of the hull there's a product called penetrol that can be brushed on. It will restore the shine but it's runny so flip the boat up. Also, you'll want to coat the bottom w graphite thickened epoxy not bed liner. Feel free to pm me if you have any questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## vtsteve (Oct 3, 2009)

Powderjester, what makes you think its a lavro?

Here's a pic of the stern without the wooden shoe packard.....maybe the shape of the stern will give some more clues as to what it is/when it was manufactured?


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I myself don't think it's a Lavro, too steep of a bow angle but I suppose it's possible. I'd ask Lavro - call and discuss then ask to send photo's. If it's not theirs they may know who made it. But I suspect it's a native of your land, some one that tried to make a go of it in a limited market, most likely in the mid to late 70's as glass boat popularity really took off... The half round seats should be the identifier. I've never seen anything like them. It could also potentially be a "east side drifter" (or something like that, I believe made outside of seattle but long out of buisness - I think they had rolled gunwhales and a steep bow.

Value is totally market driven, it may be worth 2k here in MT, cleaned up and in fair condition. In the PNW it would probably be worth half that, much greater supply and lower demand for old boats. In VT, I'm guessing demand is very low and it will simply depend on finding someone that wants it (and knows what it's designed for).

Good luck with the restoration. Once complete you'll have yourself a nice craft!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

sorry I did read the you were in Virginia, even though I stated VT - some form of rare dislexia I guess...


----------



## powderjester (Apr 24, 2014)

My guess is based on the lines and the gunwales. I have a neighbor with an old Lavro that looks pretty similar. Also they were one of the only companies making them that long ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

